# Fish and Chips...resurfaced from way back



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

_Vegetable Oil_

4 _or_ 5 _*non-baking* potatoes, cut lengthwise into_ 1/2 _inch strips_

1 _pound perch fillets (frozen package works best), cut into_ 2" x 1 1/2" _pieces_

2/3 _cup all purpose flour_

1/2 _teaspoon salt_

1/2 _teaspoon baking soda_

1 _Tablespoon cider vinegar_

2/3 _cup water_

_Malted Vinegar_

_salt_

_Heat oil in a deep fryer or saucepan. Fill basket (if using one) 1/4 full with potatoes, slowly lower into hot oil. Use a long handled fork to keep potatoes separated until golden, 5 - 7 minutes. Drain potatoes; place in a single layer on a cookie sheet, keep warm in a lukewarm oven; repeat til all potatoes are cooked. Finish all the potatoes *before* using the grease for the fish. They won't cook right if you do the fish in it first.

Pat uncooked thawed fish fillets dry with paper towels. Mix flour and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Set aside. 
Mix baking soda and 1 Tablespoon vinegar. After fizz subsides, stir the vinegar mixture and 2/3 cup water into the flour mixture; beat with a fork til smooth.

Dip fish into batter; allow excess batter to drip back into bowl. Fry 4 to 5 pieces at a time (DO NOT USE BASKET FOR FISH), until brown, turning once, about 3 minutes total. Drain.

If desired, broil the warm-cooked potatoes a few inches from heat until crisp, 2 to 3 minutes. Do not burn.

Serve with Malt Vinegar and Salt._ 

*This recipe is simple, inexpensive, and it tastes really good!*


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

If you're making fresh cut fries, cut them early and let them soak in water until you fry them. Gets rid of some of the starch and helps 'em crisp up.


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

If you want the chips crispy on the outside and fluffy on the inside - Fry until just beginning to go brown, remove them from the oil while you cook the fish then dump the chips back in the hot oil to finish cooking them.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Skywoolf said:


> If you want the chips crispy on the outside and fluffy on the inside - Fry until just beginning to go brown, remove them from the oil while you cook the fish then dump the chips back in the hot oil to finish cooking them.


Yep...that's the true French and Belgian method. Really good that way!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Best fish and chips I ever had was at the pubs in England. Fresh caught Atlantic Cod, beer battered, with fresh "chips", served wrapped in the local newspaper. Don't think they allow the newspaper anymore, but dang it was good. Malt vinegar goes on the fish and chips both!!!


----------



## Skywoolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes I believe the method I described for chips evolved in English fish and chip shops around London near cinemas. While a movie was showing business was slow but when the movie ended people were queuing down the street and they couldn't cook the chips fast enough. Partly cooking the chips while the movie was on solved the problem and produced better chips.

The fish should be large thick fillets deep fried in beer batter. In the Philippines and Hong Kong my maids make London style fish and chips with Grouper or Maya Maya (a very large deep water snapper). Its as good as north sea cod.

In northern England they cook the chips and keep them warm. I don't like them this way because they go soggy.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Skywoolf said:


> Yes I believe the method I described for chips evolved in English fish and chip shops around London near cinemas. While a movie was showing business was slow but when the movie ended people were queuing down the street and they couldn't cook the chips fast enough. Partly cooking the chips while the movie was on solved the problem and produced better chips.
> 
> The fish should be large thick fillets deep fried in beer batter. In the Philippines and Hong Kong my maids make London style fish and chips with Grouper or Maya Maya (a very large deep water snapper). Its as good as north sea cod.
> 
> In northern England they cook the chips and keep them warm. I don't like them this way because they go soggy.


Yeah...you are right...but then again...in Northern England...EVERYTHING is soggy, LOL!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Malt vinegar and chips... yummmy!!


----------

